# VPN for Linux Help



## theFOoL (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi,

So I bought a 80GB VPN Storage plan from *Hide_ME* and it works on Windows but Linux is hard to work with. Their Guides *LINK* but when they Call for the .ovpn File I can't seem to find it. Without it I can't continue...


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## theFOoL (Jul 8, 2017)

Done that and brings me back to the site...


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 9, 2017)

Bump* Where is this File!?


----------



## Drone69 (Jul 9, 2017)

It should be in the members area. It`s the openvpn config file you are looking for. If you can`t find it ask them where it is.


This the page

https://support.hidemyass.com/hc/en...y-router-smartphone-etc-Where-can-I-get-them-


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 9, 2017)

Working now... All I had to do is click the +Button


----------

